# esquisito/estranho



## GamblingCamel

From the WR dictionary.

That guy was quite odd. He kept asking the time.
Era um sujeito estranho (or: esquisito). Não parava de perguntar a hora.

I don't actually like threads which talk about words like "weird", "eccentric", "geeky", "slutty", "cool" because I think their meanings often involve much cultural stereotyping.  And people never agree as to what the words mean, anyway.

However, since ESTRANHO and ESQUISITO are used in everyday language ...
I am curious to hear your personal views as to how these two words are used in Portuguese. There must be shades of difference, depending on situational context.


----------



## okporip

Na linguagem brasileira de todos os dias, arrisco dizer que as duas palavras são totalmente intercambiáveis: onde entra uma poderia perfeitamente entrar a outra. Mas aguardemos outras opiniões...


----------



## Johannes

Eu diria que nem tudo que é estranho é esquisito 
mas  tudo que é esquisito também é estranho.
Like everything that is weird is strange  but not all strange  things are necessarily weird.


----------



## lucinha

Na minha opinião chamar alguém de esquisito ou estranho dá no mesmo.


----------



## okporip

Johannes said:


> Eu diria que nem tudo que é estranho é esquisito
> mas  tudo que é esquisito também é estranho.
> Like everything that is weird is strange  but not all strange  things are necessarily weird.



Gostei da "tese", mas me pareceu meio estranha (ou esquisita)...


----------



## Johannes

Vê se avisos  que dizem : Proibido entrada pessoas estranhos ao serviço 
ainda não ví                   Proibido entrada pessoas esquisitas ao serviço
Embora que não estranho que quando pessoas estranhas não podem entrar, pessoas esquisitas muito menos .


----------



## lucinha

Bem lembrado Johannes! Existe este outro sentido para estranho que não pode ser substituído por esquisito! Como em : "Nunca fale com estranhos." Esse estranho não necessariamente precisa ser esquisito.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> Vê se avisos  que dizem : Proibido entrada pessoas estranhos ao serviço


What does that mean? Is that an actual sign in Brazil -- or a joke?
I'm guessing "estranho" is just a way to refer to people who are not employed there. (similar to how in the US a legal term for foreigner is "alien")

What's the etymology of ESQUISITO? _Exquisite_ in EN (intricate, beautiful, flawless) is derived from the Latin past participle of _exqurere_, to seek out.


----------



## okporip

Sem dúvida, mas pensei que a pergunta de GC nem considerava esse uso, em que o sentido de "estranho" se aproxima ao de "estrangeiro".


----------



## okporip

GamblingCamel said:


> What does that mean? Is that an actual sign in Brazil -- or a joke?
> I'm guessing "strange" may just be a way to refer to people who are not employed there.



Exatamente; é isso.

(It's not a joke; it's a very common sign).


----------



## lucinha

GamblingCamel, It's not a joke! Aqui no Brasil é comum encontrarmos cartazes com "Proibida a entrada de pessoas estranhas" em salas privadas de lojas ou empresas. Quer dizer que apenas funcionários podem entrar naquelas salas.


----------



## Johannes

These signs can be seen both in Portugal and in Brazil. Pessoas estranhos = strangers, people that have no business there.

I guess that esquisito and esquisite have the origin but took different meanings, being in English exceptional in beauty and in Portuguese exceptional in behaviour.
Hence a fine example of a false cognate.


----------



## englishmania

Atenção que não é _pessoas estranh*o*s_, é _pessoas estranh*a*s ao serviço_.

Another option:
Ele era (um tipo) estranho/esquisito.  Estava sempre a perguntar as horas.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Reforçando o que disseram os outros:
Na maior parte das vezes, _estranho _tem o mesmo significado que _esquisito_, sendo a principal exceção o _estranho_ no sentido de "que ou o que é de fora, que ou o que é estrangeiro. Exemplo:  é um (indivíduo) estranho àquela comunidade" (Adaptado–Dicionário Houaiss)

A palavra _esquisito_ tem vários outros significados, mas são muito incomuns (ou, se preferir, esquisitos/estranhos...).

*Esquisito*: "*Etimologia*
lat. exquisìtus,a,um 'procurado diligentemente, escolhido, extremado, distinto', part.pas. de exquíro,is,isívi,isítum,irère 'procurar com diligência, perguntar, informar-se, inquirir, indagar, investigar'; ver 2quer-"
(Dicionário Houaiss–eu que sublinhei para destacar as partes importantes)

*Estranho*: "*Etimologia*
lat. extranèus,a,um 'que é de fora', de extra; ver estranh-; f.hist. sXIII estranho, sXIII estranno, sXIII extraneo, sXIII estrayo, sXIII extranyo"
(idem–idem)


----------



## GamblingCamel

TY everybody. 
Ele é um dos artistas mais populares do movimento New Weird America, cuja tradução seria algo como "Movimento da Nova América Esquisita". 

That's from an article about the musican, Devandra Banhart. When I read it this morning, I wondered why _weird_ was translated  --> _esquisita_, rather than --> _estranha_.


----------



## coolbrowne

Well, first of all that "translation" is not up to snuff (these days anybody with a computer fancies him/herself a translator). It would be: _O movimento "Novos Americanos esquisitos"_.





GamblingCamel said:


> ...tradução seria algo como "Movimento da Nova América Esquisita". ...


The reason is that(***), South of the Río Grande, "América" does not immediately conjure USA (although "americano" does, go figure). Anyway, _esquisito_, was the correct choice. The idea is that "estranho" (much as "stranger" in old West fiction and Good Ol' Deep South counties) is just _unknown_, that is, not (yet) established as weird. By contrast, "esquisito" is sort of a conclusion: "yes, that's definitely out of kilter" (in the speaker's mind, of course).

Regards
-----------------------------
(***) The reason is *that*, never _because_. It hurt my ears to hear so many (monolingual) people say "The reason for XXX is _because_ "YYY". Can't they see that "reason" already encompasses "cause"? Well, apparently not.


----------



## Audie

Pelo menos no Recife, temos ainda outro sentido para '_esquisito_': ermo, deserto (emprega-se para indicar o perigo de passar ou permanecer em locais assim).


----------



## marta12

Apesar da Englishmania ter dito que estranho e esquisito têm o mesmo significado, e provavelmente tem, basta ela dizê-lo, penso que em Portugal há uma certa subtilidade no uso das duas.

Como o Johannes disse no post #3, esquisito é mais forte do que estranho.
Um comportamento estranho pode não ser esquisito.
Já se é esquisito, também será estranho.

Por exemplo:

Estranhamente ele ficou admirado/estranho, ele ficou admirado. O que significa que fiquei também admirada por ele ficar admirado

Nunca diríamos ele ficou admirado de manera esquisita ou esquisitamente ele ficou admirado.

Uma pessoa estranha pode ter o significado de não ser comum.
Uma pessoa esquisita, tem uma carga mais pejorativa.

É só a minha opinião, ou como eu uso estas duas palavras.


----------



## Vanda

Contexto é tudo, né? A gente faz gato sapato de uma palavra ao mudar o contexto. Esquisito pode ser estranho, estranho pode ser esquisito e cada uma delas pode significar coisas totalmente diferentes.
Um dos dicionários alista 9 significados diferentes para esquisito e 5 para estranho. ´É só clicar no dicionário Aulete on-line, por exemplo, ou qualquer outro a que tenha acesso.
E ainda existem aqueles significados que são tão específicos de certo linguajar - ou mesmo idioleto -  que nem estão nos dicionários!


----------



## Arthur Fomalhaut

Concordo com os compatriotas acima.

Eu diria que "esquisito" está do lado mau, inquietante, digno de ser desaprovado, com traÇos parapsicológicos às vezes etc., de ser estranho, este mais é no sentido neutro de ser invulgar.

O paralelismo com "weird" feito acima parece muito bom também. It is like strange+eerie or strange+no-good


----------



## englishmania

marta12 said:


> Apesar da Englishmania ter dito que estranho e esquisito têm o mesmo significado, e provavelmente tem, basta ela dizê-lo, penso que em Portugal há uma certa subtilidade no uso das duas.


Não disse que eram sinónimos a 100%. Nem desenvolvei muito no meu _post_. Apenas coloquei as duas palavras como opções possíveis nesta frase. 

Posso corrigir um pormenor?
Apesar _de a_ Englishmania ter dito


----------



## marta12

Obrigado pela correcção Englishmania.  É um erro que faço continuamente. Era assim que se escrevia quando aprendi e como na fala oral se usa, muitas vezes, vezes de mais, não dou pelo erro quando escrevo.


----------



## reka39

Hello! Which adjective is the most used in the following sentences:
- é esquisito/estranho que ainda não tenha chegado
- é muito esquisito/estranho na comida
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Archimec

- _é esquisito/estranho que ainda não tenha chegado_  I believe that both are ok.
- _é muito esquisito/estranho na comida_  If you mean "he is fastidious about food", I would say "ele é muito esquisito com a comida"


----------



## reka39

Archimec said:


> - _é esquisito/estranho que ainda não tenha chegado_  I believe that both are ok.
> - _é muito esquisito/estranho na comida_  If you mean "he is fastidious about food", I would say "ele é muito esquisito com a comida"



In the second sentence I meant: 'ele é difícil de contentar'. Thank you for your help.


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> In the second sentence I meant: 'ele é difícil de contentar'. Thank you for your help.


Yes. He's picky... >  Ele é _esquisito_ com a comida.       estranho


----------



## reka39

Thanks. I believe I have more elements that help me to distinguish the two adjectives.


----------

